# ?

## Tasja

. 
   ,    ,     .    ,    , .
      .  1.5  2 .     .
      .          ,  ,            ,   .     -, ,  .    , ,  .   15 . 
    ,          .   _  :_ *16        *     :
-   ;
-            ;
-        .
       !
 50 .  *22   12.00   *  
      .         ߻.       .    ,             ,      ,      .  
        ,           .  
    !  *     ?* 
  :
  ,    ,   ?
    ?
   ?
    : ,   .    !
  ,  !
     ,      ,   .   -             . 
      , !  *19       : "30.    ?" *   ,  ,  .    .    .     .   ,      . 
    , ,  , ,  ,       . 
, , !  *    :     ?.*      ,   .      ,   .   . 
  :     ?    -     (EPG) "  ",      -   ",   ",   -   EPG,  . 
       - ( 10 .).         (      ).       ,  ,   
     : 
  , 
     , 
   . 
         .   **  (    )
16.12.12 13.00 -       - 50 
22.12.12 12.00 -      - 50 
22.12.12 14.15 -  :     ?  .  - 60 
12.01.13 12.00 -  :     ?  2,  .  - 60 
12.01.13 14.15  :     ?  2,  .  - 60 .
19.01.13 - "30.    ?".  - 60

----------


## Pentax

"    ".  ?  ? ?

----------


## Tasja

> "    ".  ?  ? ?

   -    ,      .     2005 .
    1997 .     ,  .     . 
22   12.00        
 !
,      13.00       .

- 22   12.00     1 
-       ? 26   
- 30.    ? 1 
-       
-   .   3  6 
-   .  
-    
- .     
-    (   5-6  )
-     
-

----------

